# Small head



## lindamcjack (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi my 14 month old GSD jack seems to have a small head. Will it fill out as his body does, ? And at what age does he start to fill out. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gotta post a picture


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Is he neutered? Many male dogs neutered at a young age lack some of the masculine qualities. 
They fill out completely at about two to three years of age.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My Ranger, almost 2 years old, has a very feminine looking head as well. People usually think he is a girl dog. He was neutered at 8 months so that might be why. I know that doesn't really offer any info but I thought I would just let you know that there are other male GSDs that have small heads.


----------



## lindamcjack (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes he was neutered at 8 months old. Thanks for the replys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My male, Buddy, was neutered young around 4 months and he has a huge head! 










Even as a 5-6 month old puppy... Buddy is on the right. 

No one would ever mistake him for a female


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

genetics play a larger role in head and body size than does neuter


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> genetics play a larger role in head and body size than does neuter


Thanks for the info. This makes sense to me because Ranger had a small head from day one. His body really seems to be filling out and after I posted yesterday I took another look at his head. He does seem to have gotten a more masculine head in the past couple months. It still isn't that big, but he is getting more of a masculine look to him.


----------

